# Plantar Plate Repair



## Carol E (Dec 30, 2015)

I've seen multiple threads about CPT coding for plantar plate repair done in conjunction with a Weil osteotomy, in which most people suggest using an unlisted code, while some recommend using 28313 or 28200.  Does anyone have any professional articles or references related to coding a plantar plate repair?  Not that I don't trust my fellow coders, but I want to have some reliable reference material to defend my coding choices in the event of an audit or claim denial.
Thanks!!


----------



## pnepooh (Jan 7, 2016)

I used the unlisted code for the plantar plate repair in the past but never got it paid after a year of trying to do everything that I knew to do to get it paid. Good Luck!


----------

